
Measuring data structure sizes: Firefox (C++) vs. Servo (Rust) - nnethercote
https://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2015/06/03/measuring-data-structure-sizes-firefox-c-vs-servo-rust/
======
nnethercote
A draft of this blog post was on Hacker News a couple of days ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9640367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9640367))
but the discussion ended up mostly being about the fact that it was a draft
that wasn't intended for wide distribution.

In contrast, this is the final version and it _is_ intended for wide
distribution. So please, discuss away! :)

